# Documents for applying EEA2 under Surinder Singh route. Any help?



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Hi again everyone. 

Just recently, I received my EEA FP and arrived in UK June26. After 1 week I got a job offered as a company manager and I will be starting next week and I'm also waiting for my national insurance number by post. Now, I'm planning to apply for EEA2, I am aware that I need to submit the same papers I submitted when I applied for family permit after a month, my questions are:

1. Can I submit my Employment contract and payslip of 1 month? Is it worth it?

2. I'm also applying for health insurance for both of us, can I submit it too? (I know we don't really need it but it doesn't hurt I guess)

3. We will also open a joint bank account, will it help?

4. My in laws offered us to live in their house as they own a 7 bedroom Georgian house and we are only 5, we don't have any bills in our names, does a letter from his parents and from their lawyer enough? What else can I submit as a proof or residence in UK?

5. What are the other important documents I can submit? 

Thanks in advance and please if you know some answers on any questions I asked, feel free to message me. Thanks xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Because you are under Surinder Singh, your husband doesn't have to be exercising treaty rights in UK (which he can't really as a British citizen). So you only need minimum documentary requirement, such as passports, marriage certificate etc. No job or financial details required. If you look under EEA2 form, there is a special section for those under Surinder Singh.


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Because you are under Surinder Singh, your husband doesn't have to be exercising treaty rights in UK (which he can't really as a British citizen). So you only need minimum documentary requirement, such as passports, marriage certificate etc. No job or financial details required. If you look under EEA2 form, there is a special section for those under Surinder Singh.


Hi Joppa. 

Thank you, so it's not worth it to submit all the papers I said on my questions? Another question is about the EEA2 form,

*SECTION 5 – SURINDER SINGH CASES (family members of British citizens)*
Complete this section if you are applying for a residence card under the judgment in the case of Surinder Singh because your British citizen family member has exercised their Treaty rights as a worker or self-employed person in an EEA Member State other than the UK. 

You must also complete either section 6 or 7 to show how your British citizen family member was exercising Treaty rights in another EEA Member State.



> Please note: if you entered the UK with a valid EEA family permit issued under the Surinder Singh judgment as the family member of the British citizen named in section 3, you do not need to complete this section. If this is the case, tick the box to the right and then go to straight to section 10.
> Otherwise, answer all questions in this section.


About the one that I quoted, can I just tick it and proceed to section 10 literally? Did I understand that paragraph correctly?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, just tick and move on.


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes, just tick and move on.


Thanks again Joppa.

So what I will do is fill it up, send all the papers that I submitted for EEA FP (proof of relationship, center of life evidences, proof that we are living together etc) and proof of residence in UK (bills, letter from his parents etc)?

If I get refused, can I still continue my job? Am I still allowed to re apply? There are people who are pushing me to get a lawyer, I've been applying for visa just on my own and never had any problems, why should I get this time? Is it true that I have a very big chance to be refuse?

Thanks again Joppa for helping everyone here, cheers xx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think you need proof about centre of life, as you have already done so for family permit, and been approved.
Yes, you can reapply. You stand a good chance of being approved.


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Joppa said:


> I don't think you need proof about centre of life, as you have already done so for family permit, and been approved.
> Yes, you can reapply. You stand a good chance of being approved.


I think I saw somewhere that I need to send the same documents I submitted for family permit, that's all they needed. 

Anyway, thanks Joppa. Hopefully everything will be ok. Will let you know xx


----------



## jbminger (Sep 16, 2014)

mrs.mdeben said:


> I think I saw somewhere that I need to send the same documents I submitted for family permit, that's all they needed.
> 
> Anyway, thanks Joppa. Hopefully everything will be ok. Will let you know xx


Hello Mrs. Mdeben,

Have you submitted your application? ifso, did you tick the box and proceed to section 10. Also, what documents did you include with your application?

Thanks,
jb


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

jbminger said:


> Hello Mrs. Mdeben,
> 
> Have you submitted your application? ifso, did you tick the box and proceed to section 10. Also, what documents did you include with your application?
> 
> ...


Hi jbminger. No I didn't sent it yet because my passport got damaged and just recieved a new one last week. I saw your post in *SNIPPED*, what happened? When did you sent your application? And when did you recieved the refusal? I was very surprised on what happened to you. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## jbminger (Sep 16, 2014)

mrs.mdeben said:


> Hi jbminger. No I didn't sent it yet because my passport got damaged and just recieved a new one last week. I saw your post in immigrationboards, what happened? When did you sent your application? And when did you recieved the refusal? I was very surprised on what happened to you. Sorry to hear that.


I ticked the box, and did not fill out section 5, skipped to section 10 and only included our passports, the two passport sized photos, marriage certificate, and evidence of current residence in the UK.

It was refused based on not supply evidence of living/working in another eea state together with my uk/eea spouse.

I would provide all documents that you provided with you EEA FP application. It might not be a bad idea to fill out all the sections that you are instructed to skip, but I'm not sure, a nicely written cover letter with the your basic history along with the documentation may be enough.

I plan to send a letter for reconsideration along with all documentation/proof of living/working in another eea state and I hope that will result in a residence card.

I've been searching, but have not been able to find anywhere that says the documents DON'T need to be included. and the people at the European Enqueries line say that those documents should have been included...


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

jbminger said:


> I ticked the box, and did not fill out section 5, skipped to section 10 and only included our passports, the two passport sized photos, marriage certificate, and evidence of current residence in the UK.
> 
> It was refused based on not supply evidence of living/working in another eea state together with my uk/eea spouse.
> 
> ...



Oh I see. I knew some people who applied without sending the documents they sent when they applied for EEA family permit and got residence card in 2 months, I remember that they sent a cover letter stating they already proved it outside UK and there is no reason to provide it again. 

Anyway, I will send mine just to make sure. It's just crazy that they refuse it because of that. The eea2 form was changed since June if I'm not mistaken. Hopefully they will sort out your application soon. 

Goodluck and give me some news when you hear something xx


----------



## jbminger (Sep 16, 2014)

Do you happen to recall who these people were who applied without re-sending the documents, or moreso what threads on which formums?


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

jbminger said:


> Do you happen to recall who these people were who applied without re-sending the documents, or moreso what threads on which formums?


It is definitely in immigrationboards as I was talking to them before. Did you send cover letter? They said that it is very important to submit cover letter stating that you have valid EEA FP, and that you ticked the box saying that you already proved the treaty rights of the British cit. 

When did you applied? When did you received the refusal?


----------



## jbminger (Sep 16, 2014)

mrs.mdeben said:


> It is definitely in immigrationboards as I was talking to them before. Did you send cover letter? They said that it is very important to submit cover letter stating that you have valid EEA FP, and that you ticked the box saying that you already proved the treaty rights of the British cit.
> 
> When did you applied? When did you received the refusal?


I didn't send a cover letter. I (stupidly) assumed that the home office would have a file on me with all previous Family Permit documentation. Maybe they do have such a file, but if they do, they ignored it.


----------

